
Visual Studio Codespaces: cloud-hosted development environments - icey
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/introducing-visual-studio-codespaces/
======
nikmd23
Hey all! I'm on the Codespaces team! Happy to answer any questions you may
have.

